# Whats on everyones plate tonight!



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Mines was supposed to be massive dominos order.

But instead its 5 eggs scrambled with ham and tub of cottage cheese on top.

My room will be a pleasant smell tonight!

;-p


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

The family have had mcdonalds, for me its a few beers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

half way through Pepperoni Passion DOminoes....absolute ****e, £15 for 8 slices of average pizza, fcuking tramps...getting [email protected] later though


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going to mass like a good Catholic boy


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

barsnack said:


> half way through Pepperoni Passion DOminoes....absolute ****e, £15 for 8 slices of average pizza, fcuking tramps...getting [email protected] later though


Thanks you have helped me enjoy my scrambled eggs more! Lol


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

a large slice of pussy..... i wish :sad:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

saturday nights are for takeaways in my house.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

As a cheat, I've just had some of those M&S chocolate and orange hot cross buns which have been on the damn advert for weeks, and gotta say, they were a slight let down. Ive been sooooooo looking forward to them, and they were good, but not as good as I expected! :huh:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

400g white fish, 75g wholegrain basmati, broccoli then might finish off the ben and jerrys siting in the freezer, then 2 eggs and a tub of quark with pineapple chunks before bed.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Keeks said:


> As a cheat, I've just had some of those M&S chocolate and orange hot cross buns which have been on the damn advert for weeks, and gotta say, they were a slight let down. Ive been sooooooo looking forward to them, and they were good, but not as good as I expected! :huh:


i'm kinda glad in a way (no offense), because our m&s had sold out. Had tesco finest instead, and they were delicious.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

shauny13 said:


> i'm kinda glad in a way (no offense), because our m&s had sold out. Had tesco finest instead, and they were delicious.


I bought the last pack from mine yesterday, so they must've been a good seller, but the advert was better to watch than the buns were to eat!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I bought the last pack from mine yesterday, so they must've been a good seller, but the advert was better to watch than the buns were to eat!


I must admit, they did look good.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm cooking for my other half


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thai chicken and peppers!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

alcohol, lots of alcohol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Steak, New Potato's, Cauliflower Cheese


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Either going harvester or tgi's so that's the biggest steak they have medium rear with salad n wedges


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Roast chicken breast stuffed with pea puree and wrapped in parma ham, roasted butternut squash and sweet potato paprika wedges










Some bread i baked earlier


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Mish said:


> Roast chicken breast stuffed with pea puree and wrapped in parma ham, roasted butternut squash and sweet potato paprika wedges


Sounds like something I've seen on masterchef! Very nice..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pizza .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Was meant to be a massive takeaway but I'm too ill. So it's gonna be a piece of chicken leg and a glass of water if I can lift my head up long enough.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

3 busty rolls with apple smoked cheese, lettuce, tomatoe and spinach...hopefully a few bells whiskies later though


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Pork loin, brown rice and mixed veg with hoi sin and five spice sauce.


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Good grief, I'm salivating thinking about what all you guys are having! I'm just having a boring fruit salad.. :\


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Saving cheat day for tomorrow roast dinner and more double cream than is good for anybody. Possibly topped off with mini eggs!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pork rashers potatoes and bread...treacle sponge for afters...might make some custard to

go with that sponge too..fvck it i am lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

about ten pints and a bag of the good stuff.


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

Chinese crate of bud and house party :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish pie, garlic mushrooms, mixed veg and mushroom rice. Very random but it's a nice way of clearing out the fridge


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

beef in black bean sauce

singapore chow mein

special fried rice

chicken balls

having a blow out as im starting new diet monday.......


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Pizza and chips shortly covered in sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Chicken fajitas.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure at the minute, might have a tuna omelette and spicy chicken breast, washed down with a couple of cans of the hard stuff, diet Irn Bru.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

nice slab of salmon with rice (broccolli and chilli pesto mixed into rice) and its an absolute treat to the tastebuds


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Domino's tandoori hot......

Love a cheat night


----------



## Dai Tomato (Jan 22, 2012)

Sushi


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

3 chicken breast, tube of pringles, large bottle of jack Daniels, bottle of koppaeberg strawberry & line.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

1lb of mince made in to burgers, cheese on top, and natural peanut butter for dessert.

Fcuking DNP


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Chicken, Broccoli and a bottle of red wine.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

12" meat feast pizza,chips and a 2litre bottle of coke mmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Not sure at the minute, might have a tuna omelette and spicy chicken breast, washed down with a couple of cans of the hard stuff, diet Irn Bru.


Hahaha hard stuff! I like it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ruby murray


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Just ordered a family size pepperoni pizza and Ive got two chocolate caramel cheesecakes to eat before I go to bed. Love myself a cheat day!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Just ordered a family size pepperoni pizza and Ive got two chocolate caramel cheesecakes to eat before I go to bed. Love myself a cheat day!


Im nearly in tears just reading what your having.

Lucky fecker lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

If you like that mate you should see what ive eaten throughout the day. Feel a bit sick but I'll soldier on!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Just ordered a family size pepperoni pizza and Ive got two chocolate caramel cheesecakes to eat before I go to bed. Love myself a cheat day!





TwoCanVanDamn said:


> If you like that mate you should see what ive eaten throughout the day. Feel a bit sick but I'll soldier on!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had homemade burger with beef mince, onion and garlic all mixed in together then in a wholemeal bap with dollop of ketchup :thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Working tonight so a large home made Biryani around 11pm followed by a whole carton of fat free vanilla yogurt. Then a four whole egg omelette with three slices of wholemeal toast around 5.30am. Then Quads & Hams at 8.00am followed by a protein shake & bananna. Oh yeah, just had a protein shake with two raw eggs & two scoops of oats plus a handfull of cashews, just to keep me going.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Just had homemade burger with beef mince, onion and garlic all mixed in together then in a wholemeal bap with dollop of ketchup :thumb:


I thought you'd be having fish. And possibly a rice cake seeing as it is saturday. Got to live it up on the weekend and all that


----------

